# Vintage lens identification



## cscohoon (Jul 20, 2014)

I've got a manual lens from my father's old collection, most likely fit onto his Olympus OM30 from the early 80s. I don't recognize the logo, nor does it clearly have a label with the manufacturer's name. Anyone recognize this?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 20, 2014)

CPC is the make, apparently a subsidiary of Pentax.  The MC is for a bayonet Minolta mount -- other bodies used this mount.

The CPC Phase 2 CCT MC Auto 80-200 mm f/ 3.8 Lens. Specs. MTF Charts. User Reviews.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2014)

I used to work at a camera store. Those came in white boxes with green writing. The author mentions that they are "rather rare" on the secondary market; that's because the packaging was soooo cheap and generic-looking it was almost impossible to move one out of the store. These were low-cost, somewhat high-profit-for-the-dealer type lenses. Even though at the time they were made they were middle of the pack in terms of build/fit/finish/materials, by TODAY'S standards of loose rings and sloppy-sloppy frictionless plastic-on-plastic, they feel pretty good! As far as a used price? I think you would be doing GREAT if you could somehow manage to find somebody willing to part with $30 US dollars for this lens. And I'm not trying to be hurtful or insulting..we sold these things for $79.00 yearrrrrs ago. I see similar generic 80-200 f/3.8's at Goodwill going for $12.99 to $19.99. What utterly KILLS the value is that *it's in a non-popular, low-demand mount*: Minolta is out of the camera biz, and they KILLED their manual focus mount off years ago....Olympus now makes m4/3 mount systems...if it were a Nikon F mount or a Pentax K mount manual focus lens, it'd be a (only very slightly) different story.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 20, 2014)

It might be worth playing with for backwards-mounted closeups.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 21, 2014)

I remember those...................Derrel's got your back.


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2014)

"MC" on the front of generic lenses means multi-coated. These lenses were made with a number of different mounts and they all say "MC" on the name ring. Only when it says "MC" _on the front of a Minolta brand lens_ does it refer to the MC lens mount as in "Minolta MC Rokkor  PG 50mm f/1.4," etc


----------



## ristretto (Jul 30, 2014)

Green 'MC' can be a Paragon marking. 'CPC' - Cimko Paragon. Logo is C (or two Cs) and P combined. Could be an OM mount but CPC Phase 2 were usually Pentax/Paragon, Super-Paragon related. The 80 serial (for an 80-200) follows Cimko's numbering system.


----------

